# excision of neck fistula cpt code!



## maebelle@gmail.com (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello, One of my doctors recently did a procedure on a patient where he removed a fistula from the patient's neck. The fistula was created due to a long term chronic neck infection. The doctor states he excised the fistula using needle tip cautery. I can't find anything relating to a fistula of the neck and I leaned towards CPT code 17250 (Chemical cauterization of granulation tissue (proud flesh, sinus or fistula) at first, but he did not use a chemical for the cauterization. Would appreciate any advice on this!


----------



## maebelle@gmail.com (Feb 22, 2011)

Nevermind...I found it!


----------

